# carboot sales



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

does anyone know if there are any carboot sales in the algarve? i'm moving from spain to portugal next month
thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There definitely are some as I have seen them listed in the classifieds in the Algarve Resident - I would find more details had I not had a big clear up of the shelf under the coffee table yesterday! The Resident is available on line, however...

B


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> There definitely are some as I have seen them listed in the classifieds in the Algarve Resident - I would find more details had I not had a big clear up of the shelf under the coffee table yesterday! The Resident is available on line, however...
> 
> B


thanks for that


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

whats a carboot ? never heard the term before


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Like a yard sale but out of the car trunk.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> Like a yard sale but out of the car trunk.


silvers maybe i can get my mother in law in the trunk of the car and have an antique one of a kind sale :clap2::eyebrows:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just stick a sign on her saying "fine whine."


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

fmarks said:


> silvers maybe i can get my mother in law in the trunk of the car and have an antique one of a kind sale :clap2::eyebrows:


tee hee hee


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

sherry09 said:


> tee hee hee


sherry in portugal you probably need a licence to sell anything...i always see police chasing the gypsy ladys at the local flee markets


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

fmarks said:


> sherry in portugal you probably need a licence to sell anything...i always see police chasing the gypsy ladys at the local flee markets


ah no, carboots are organised markets in a particular place on the same day each week, you have to pay to do one there yourself, usually between 3euro and 10euros. 
there are lots of them here in spain, my favorite one is a large indoor one which is on every sunday in the shopping centre carpark, i'll miss it although i'm looking forward to moving back to the algarve in 5 weeks time 
you should go and look around one, its not all brick a brac, people sell some good stuff too normally
hey let me know if you find one and what you thought of it please
sherry


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Visit São Martinho do Porto


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

sherry! before moving to my present location i lived many years in the cascais/sintra area and never came across that type of event,flea markets yes by the dozen


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

silvers said:


> Visit São Martinho do Porto


thanks


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Feira da ladra Lisbon
Believe is once a week


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Just stick a sign on her saying "fine whine."


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been told that you need a license to hold a car boot sale. However have not been able to confirm the fact


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Feira da ladra Lisbon
> Believe is once a week



Twice a week Tuesday and Saturday dawn to dusk but normally 6am - 5pm 
Campo de Santa Clara, Alfama 



Watch out the name translates to Thieves Market of the female variety 

FEIRA DA LADRA, Lisbon's Flea Market


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

John999 said:


> Feira da ladra Lisbon
> Believe is once a week


i'm moving to the portimao area 
i think lisbons quite a drive away but many thanks for that


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Twice a week Tuesday and Saturday dawn to dusk but normally 6am - 5pm
> Campo de Santa Clara, Alfama
> 
> 
> ...


hmm not sure where alfama is but i'll look it up thanks


----------

